#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: 4m Adapt & Fine - το πλήρες πακέτο

## antboton

Πωλείται το γνωστό μηχανολογικό πρόγραμμα της 4Μ ADAPT (υπολογιστικό) και το FINE (σχεδιαστικό) με τα 2 εγχειρίδια του καθώς και το συμπληρωματικό βιβλίο "Δουλεύοντας με το FINE" με δώρο τη γνωστή σειρά "Τετράδια Μηχανικού" 

Τιμή: *1.300€*

Επικοινωνία: antboton@gmail.com

----------

